# Motor Score ...



## FOMOGO (Aug 8, 2015)

Not really an issue, but went to the resale place at are local landfill to look for some windows for the new shop and ran across this 3hp motor still in shrinkrap. Asked the girl working there what they wanted for it and she said how about $7. I said you bet. For size comparison the baldor motor on the 12" disc sander is a 1hp single phase. Also found a nice 2'x5' thermo-pane window in the right jamb size. Got it and the motor for $32 total. Love recycling. Mike


----------



## GarageGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice score!  I wish we had someplace like that around here.  When I take scrap to the metal recycler, they will only buy.  They will not sell.  No matter what.  You can't bribe them, I tried.  Every time I'm there it kills me to look at the great metal stock and useful equipment laying around.  One man's junque...  Sure would like to buy some of it!

GG


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 8, 2015)

Cool Mike ! You win this one. The only thing better would be FREE


----------



## BobSchu (Aug 8, 2015)

What is the frame style on the motor? I couldn't tell from the pic what the mounting frame would accomodate. Do you already have 3 phase or an VFD to run the motor? Great deal, have you had a chance to test it out yet?

Bob


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 8, 2015)

uncle harry said:


> Cool Mike ! You win this one. The only thing better would be FREE



   FREE is my favorite too Harry, but I may have to wait until I visit Wisconsin again for that. Harry lives a few miles from my dad and when I went to visit him in July Harry graciously gave me a tour of his shop buildings, (think I found somebody that actually has more projects going on than I do) and on my way out gave some things to take along, thanks Harry. Also got a #308 Quincy two stage pump from a high school friend along with a 3 hp single phase motor. The trunk of the Crown Vic (7 body size) was packed almost full of booty (my wife was thrilled). The compressor pump was stuck from sitting, but otherwise in nice shape. soaking it now to free it up.   Not  just a parts hoarder, all of this stuff will eventually be put to use in the new shop building.
Gifts from Harry.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Compressor 
	

		
			
		

		
	







BobSchu said:


> What is the frame style on the motor? I couldn't tell from the pic what the mounting frame would accomodate. Do you already have 3 phase or an VFD to run the motor? Great deal, have you had a chance to test it out yet?
> 
> Motor frame is L-182
> 
> ...


----------



## brino (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice haul! It's good to see them going to someone that appreciates them.



FOMOGO said:


> soaking it now to free it up.



That magic ATF and acetone combination does wonders!

-brino


----------

